# "Fehlerseite" festlegen



## the snake (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf großen Websites gesehen, dass z.B. bei Mitglieder Sites bei Lycos eine nicht mehr vorhandene Datei nicht mit dem Fenster: "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden..:" vom IE angezeigt wird, sondern eine Seite, die Lycos selber gemacht hat, mit dem Design von Lycos und dem Text "404 - Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden..." (oder so ähnlich). Das wollte ich auf meiner Seite auch verwirklichen. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass das vielleicht mit .htaccess geht (wenn es überhaupt mit HTML geht, denn PHP, CGI oder ASP laufen auf meinem Webspace nicht)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## KristophS (25. Juni 2004)

Eine .htacces Datei mit folgendem Inhalt machen:
ErrorDocument xxx /error_msg/xyx.html

Wobei xxx für den Fehler und xyx für den Dokumenten Namen steht bei 404 sähe es dann so aus:

ErrorDocument 404 /error_msg/dein_dokument.htm

Auf den Server in das Verzeichniss laden ,fertig.

PS: Mit dem Wissen was du hast ,sollte es möglich sein diese Lösung schnell per google zu finden (Suchworte z.B.  error .htacces wie)


----------



## the snake (25. Juni 2004)

Wo muss ich die Datei dann hintun;

In den Order, in dem die Datei ist, die nicht angezeigt werden kann, also z.B. Ordner1/Unterorder1/Datei.html

Oder ins Stammverzeichnis?


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Juni 2004)

> In den Order, in dem die Datei ist, die nicht angezeigt werden kann


Hallo,
das was du doch nicht  vorher, also Stammverzeichnis.


----------



## the snake (25. Juni 2004)

Zur Verfollständigung: Ich meinte mit dem Beispiel oben den Unterordner1, wenn man http://www.meine-seite.de/ordner1/unterordner1/Datei.html eingiebt, ist die .htaccess im Unterordner1.


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Juni 2004)

Nee, so geht es nicht wie du siehst.
http://www.meine-seite.de/.htaccess 
also ganz vorne mit der index.html (Root- oder Stammverzeichnis)
In der .htaccess steht z.B.
ErrorDocument 404 http://www.meine-seite.de/Fehler/error404.html
ErrorDocument 500 http://www.meine-seite.de/Fehler/error500.html
ErrorDocument 302 http://www.meine-seite.de/Fehler/error302.html
wobei die error404.html im Ordner Fehler liegt, egal wo eine Datei nicht
gefunden wird, wird deine error.html aufgerufen.


----------

